# Worried bout blood tests.



## Onlythebestwilldo (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm about the get blood work done as my endo suspects I have low test. I'm just slightly concerned that its gonna be really obvious I'm on GH. How long do Igf levels stay elevated? I'm worried he may not approve. Hey said that there isn't much he won't know after these test. He is testing Admission, Hormone, free test, psa, thyroid, FBC Auto DWC, ESR, Glucose, HbA1c. 

I'm thinking that I should stop gh for a few day before tests but have no idea how this may affect tests. Any advice would be good. Cheers guys.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm curious to hear more knowledgable guys opinions especially Zeek. I hope I get a few responses when u all wake up. By the way I'm in the UK it seem the only way I can get tests done is through the national health service. I really just wanted to know my test level before my first cycle. But after tellin the doc I have not been sleepin well, noticed reduced sex drive, struggling with motivation, and occasional mood swing with my general mood being not that great, he reckons my test is low. Im not convinced though. Time will tell.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 6, 2012)

Is he testing IGF levels or just Serum?  If just serum you'll be fine, just don't pin for a day.  IGF will show up for a while after you stop.  What kind of GH are you using?


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Sep 6, 2012)

Done 2months of uncle Z and 5 wks of eli's says he is testing the pituitary. All test shown above its seems extensive. Goin for tests 2moro morning. So that will be over 2 day since last pin.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 6, 2012)

I wish I could be more help.  I know that in the US we are protected by HIPAA so I dont really worry about it too much, anything like that in your parts?


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Sep 6, 2012)

Yea I'm pretty sure he's not gonna turn me in.lol but maybe I'm stressing over nothin. 

I'm just expecting him to say my pituitary gland is fucked or somethin then I go oh by the way I have been using GH.


----------



## curls (Sep 7, 2012)

If you are going to tell him something just say you are using an over the counter GH suppliment.  There are people on the net that sell this crap.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 9, 2012)

Is the purpose of youf doc visit to be prescribed testosterone and go on hrt?

If so, why not been honest with him?  Get script hgh and test.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Sep 9, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Is the purpose of youf doc visit to be prescribed testosterone and go on hrt?
> 
> If so, why not been honest with him?  Get script hgh and test.



If I thought it was a possibility I would but I seriously doubt it. Trt in the uk ain't as common as the US, hgh hrt even less common. 
See I went to this same clinic to get blood tests done so I could prove my GH was real but once I mentioned i was on hgh I was refused all blood test I requested even though i was conceded I may have a test deficiency.(I was not impressed) 

So this time it's the same clinic different doc (an endo this time) so I'm treading carefully. But somethin tells me there may be a note on the system detailing my previous requested. I will be gettin my results evaluated on 11oct and will share them.


----------



## BigFella (Sep 9, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> If I thought it was a possibility I would but I seriously doubt it. Trt in the uk ain't as common as the US, hgh hrt even less common.
> See I went to this same clinic to get blood tests done so I could prove my GH was real but once I mentioned i was on hgh I was refused all blood test I requested even though i was conceded I may have a test deficiency.(I was not impressed)
> 
> So this time it's the same clinic different doc (an endo this time) so I'm treading carefully. But somethin tells me there may be a note on the system detailing my previous requested. I will be gettin my results evaluated on 11oct and will share them.


The problem with state-run health: they figure they own you.

I was blown away a few years ago when I realised I'd forgotten my blood pressure tabs in England. Walked in to a doc, got a scrip, she asked if there was anything else I wanted, I said no (idiot!) went to the pharmacy, got the meds - all for free or something very close to it. Crazy!

I got the impression I could have asked for, and got, almost anything I wanted. For free. It's slightly harder here in Oz!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Sep 9, 2012)

BigFella said:


> The problem with state-run health: they figure they own you.
> 
> I was blown away a few years ago when I realised I'd forgotten my blood pressure tabs in England. Walked in to a doc, got a scrip, she asked if there was anything else I wanted, I said no (idiot!) went to the pharmacy, got the meds - all for free or something very close to it. Crazy!
> 
> I got the impression I could have asked for, and got, almost anything I wanted. For free. It's slightly harder here in Oz!



Im about to find out just how liberal the one and only private Endo in my wee country. Cause I'm suspecting my test level won't be shockingly low. They are prob ok.  He ain't cheap at around $200 USD per visit and I suspect it would be dragged out over 5 visits before I'd be through 2nd test, anal exam and then  trial periods of test gel and so on before he could give me the good shit! Fuck it worth a try.


----------

